# Reaktor info pop-ups part 1



## Flintpope (Jan 14, 2022)

User feedback has made me aware that not everyone realises all the hints and tips you need to use one of my Reaktor 6 ensembles are already embedded into the interface. 

Simply click the "i" icon at the top of the GUI to "Show Info Hints". 

Hovering the mouse over any interface item will reveal an info pop-up written by yours truly.




By the way there is no sound on this video. 

*More stuff like this from www.flintpope.net*


----------

